# Vertex 990 2013 Steckachse



## Floridarolf (24. April 2013)

Hallo, ich würde gerne eine neue Steckachse in mein 990er einbauen. Leider komme ich bei den diversen Standards durcheinander.

Ich suche eine Steckachse von DT SWISS. Ist die X12 Steckachse von DT SWISS passend zu dem Einsatz im Rahmen?
12x142 sind die Angaben. 

Oder gibt es Alternativen zu der aktuell verbauten Achse des 990er?

Vielen Dank


----------



## onkel_doc (25. April 2013)

die DT geht glaub ned...habs auch mal versucht.

Von FRM gibts ne gute 12x142

ich fahr diese hier...

http://www.google.ch/imgres?q=12x14...p=78&ved=1t:429,r:51,s:100,i:157&tx=61&ty=104


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (26. April 2013)

DT Swiss geht nicht. Genauso wenig wie Syntace.
Alle Rocky Rahmen haben *Shimano 12mm E-Thru* und nicht X-12. Die Nabenmaße sind hier zwar identisch, die Aufnahmen am Rahmen allerdings nicht.

Nach der FRM suche ich auch schon ne halbe Ewigkeit, ist aber schwer zu finden bzw. nirgends lieferbar.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. April 2013)

ich glaub ich hab meine bei r2 bike mal kommen lassen. Ist jetzt aber auch schon wieder nen jahr hin.

Die hält bis jetzt alles aus...

hab auch mal fälschlicherweise die DT bestellt...typischer fehlgriff von mir gewesen


----------



## Notbremse (28. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen..

eine Alternative wäre m. E. auch die Achse von tune.

Jedoch soll die nicht bei Rocky Rahmen funktionieren. Kann mir einer von euch sagen weshalb die tune dc-12 shimano e-thru nicht mit Rocky Rahmen kompatibel sein soll...oder bezieht sich die Aussage von tune wohl nur auf die Syntace x-12 Ausführung (dass die net geht ist klar).

http://www.tune.de/tune-produkte/dc-12/

Falls dies nur verwirrend wiedergeben wurde. Hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Achse von tune gemacht? ...angeblich soll es mit den Achsen für die Federgabeln (dc-15) manchmal Probleme gegeben haben.

Viele Grüße aus der Kurpfalz
Notbremse


----------



## allert (28. April 2013)

Mein Tune LRS macht überhaupt kein Problem. Das Thema mit der Aufnahme wurde gelöst. Passt jetzt perfekt. Zumindest bei meinem Vertex 990 Modelljahr 2013.


----------



## na!To (4. Mai 2013)

Es geht ja nicht um den LRS/Nabe, sondern um die 12mm Steckachse.
Soweit ich weiß ist die 12mm von Tune etwas zu kurz, da beim Vertex Rahmen die Mutter relativ weit rechts außen sitzt am Rahmen.
Bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher.

Ungeachtet dessen finde ich die Tune Steckachsen zu überteuert.


----------



## Catsoft (2. November 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um den LRS/Nabe, sondern um die 12mm Steckachse.
> Soweit ich weiß ist die 12mm von Tune etwas zu kurz, da beim Vertex Rahmen die Mutter relativ weit rechts außen sitzt am Rahmen.
> Bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher.
> 
> Ungeachtet dessen finde ich die Tune Steckachsen zu überteuert.



Ich habe eine Tune DC-12 mit entsprechenden Mutter gekauft. Ich finde die Achse zu kurz. Sie greift auf 3 Gewindegängen. Laut Tune reicht das. Mir nicht :-( Wenn also jemand eine günstige Leiche Achse sucht....

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Tune DC-12 mit entsprechenden Mutter gekauft. Ich finde die Achse zu kurz. Sie greift auf 3 Gewindegängen. Laut Tune reicht das. Mir nicht :-( Wenn also jemand eine günstige Leiche Achse sucht....
> 
> Robert



Habe mittlerweile eine direkte Rückmeldung von Tune. Man kann die Achse am Vertex RSL ohne die geschlitzte Unterlegscheibe einbauen. Scheint zu funktionieren.


----------



## urli (12. März 2015)

Die Tune Achse funktioniert man muss die geschlitzte Unterlegscheibe entfernen und Mutter im Rahmen tauschen. Die Mutter ist nicht geklebt sondern nur mit geringer Toleranz eingesetzt. Am Besten die Serien-Achse von der rechten Seite (also Antriebsseite) in die Mutter 4-5 Gewindegänge einschrauben, und diese dann vorsichtig, mit diesem Improvisationshebel herausziehen.


----------



## Catsoft (8. Juni 2015)

Moin!

Jemand Erfahrung mit der Achse von ShiftUp? 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky1081 (18. März 2018)

Alter Thread..

Aber mich würde brennend interessieren wer Erfahrungen mit der Carbon TI hat. E Thru natürlich. Soll wohl passen. Wichtig ist für mich, dass die Achse auf ausreichend Gewindegängen kommt.


----------

